
Angela Merkel:'In Everything I Do, I Aim to Strengthen Democracy' - imartin2k
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/angela-merkel-in-everything-i-do-i-aim-to-strengthen-democracy-a-1165680.html
======
mtgx
It's election year in Germany.

